# Cq10 query- help!!



## Jessie72 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone.

After a bfn a couple of weeks ago  , DH and I are ' preparing ourselves' to go again with icsi in a couple of months. Been recommended a range of supplements to take including coenzyme q10 for both DH and I. Trouble is, I'm very confused regarding daily dosage and what form to take ie ubiquinone ( normal cq10) or ubiquinol version ( seemingly more easily absorbed but def more expensive!!!).

Has anybody any info on dosage, form to take? Should I stop taking this after EC ie during 2ww and hopefully post bfp? If I have to stop, should I reduce it gradually Should DH and I take same dose each or different doses?

The trouble is, is that it is quite expensive and there is a lot of contradictory info on internet.
some suggest 200-300mg/day for men while us practitioners have recommended as high as 1200mg/day (ubiquinone) or 600-800mg (for women)per day for women!!!!! That's a lot!
If anyone can help me out I would be grateful!

Thanks and lots of baby dust


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Jessie - sorry to hear about your BFN  

If you check out Angelbumps fertility protocol on the threads below there is information about supplements - I followed her guidelines for COQ10 - see below - KA xxx

• Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take throughout pregnancy). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses. Not sure if there is enough evidence, but you want to make sure you are taking supplements that are right for you. Q10 can also protect sperm from cell damage. CoQ10 (also known as ubiquinone) is in every cell of the human body...
http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxification-diet/coenzyme-q10.htm
It also reduces the risk of preeclampsia:
http://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/S0020729208005626
(to take Especially in 2WW).

/links


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

PS I got it from Boots but version without vitamin E and it was the ordinary type


----------

